

Do drugs really have to be so expensive? - mitmads
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-21834442
"We need to move to a system where new drugs are priced as close to the cost of production as possible - and where innovation is paid for and rewarded separately. We need innovation and affordable access." - Tough pricing problem to be solved.
======
mitmads
"We need to move to a system where new drugs are priced as close to the cost
of production as possible - and where innovation is paid for and rewarded
separately. We need innovation and affordable access." - A challenging pricing
problem that needs to be solved.

